# Whats the Best Compliment you got?



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

So my very last Tot pulled into my driveway in their car. Mother and son come walking up to my front porch. I went to give him some candy and she said we don't even need the candy, my son said he we just had to see "The Creepy House"!!  She said they intentionally drive by my house each year just to see my decorations. Made my Halloween worth while


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I had many people say wow this house is great. And some asked how long it took to build everything. And how did
you build this and build that...Had alot of wow's..... that makes it all worth it when people enjoy your haunt


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I didn't have any one specific compliment but when children just stand there with their mouths open and walk away without even getting their candy.... that's compliment enough. Many parents using my set up as a backdrop to take a photo with their kids. Many people just taking video and a lot of "Great Jobs".


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

Had a lot of people taking pictures and videos of the atmosfx in the window. One couple with their kid said they loved the decorations and the house. The lady said it all fits with the style of your house. I'm guessing she meant that our house looks creepy, which is a big compliment in my book lol. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Got a lot of "love your decorations" and "your house looks great", which is always wonderful, but I def. enjoyed the most the little boy who was in awe because my house could make smoke (fog machine was in the front bushes).


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

About a week ago while doing my setup, I saw a girl on the school bus staring at my yard. I thought that maybe I'd gone too far, because her eyes were wide. But last night she came by the yard with her parents, who said that she made them walk the extra four blocks to see it because she'd been watching it every day! Made my night.


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

"You have the best house in the neighborhood." Along with dozens of "Love the decorations", "Great job", "Very well done".

However, the one that stuck out the most to me was yesterday volunteering at my daughter's school, and a random 7 year old approached me who I never seen or met before. He asked me "Are you Carissa's dad?" After saying Yes he said, "I love your house and all your decorations, very cool." I said "thank you with, glad you liked it!" with a big smile on my face.

Finally, even though it's not really a verbal compliment. I love when I see families posing in front of my house, taking family pictures next to a few of my props. That to me made all the time put in and stress worth it.


----------



## rusty386 (Oct 25, 2012)

Had a mom say to me we were the van driving by all day "i was easing my son into visiting your place" they showed up that night but he did not stay long 
maybe next year . lots of people taking pics and watching my dancing skeletons projected on garage door.
all in all everybody had a fantastic time.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

When people comlimented the makeup job I did on myself and kiddos. I was told I "should win a prize for it." Made me smile! Made the kids happy to be complimented all night long.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Best one of the night? Sister of our landlord gushing over the whole yard. She was saying that when she lived in California that she'd visit the yards of people who worked in Hollywood and our yard was right on par with them. I'm no Hollywood Haunter, but it was nice to hear.


----------



## Dyne (Sep 25, 2013)

"They do it right."

Also, the number of teens that came as far as the first porch step, then looked up and saw me with my Steampunk Slenderman costume and immediately backpedaled.

In spite of the forecast calling for gusty winds and cooler temps, the fog worked out quite well for a change, so there were a number of kids and adults commenting on my "smoke".


----------



## Janie Ruiz (Nov 3, 2013)

We got a few oh you guys go out every year! Which made me happy that our house is memorable to some.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

I had one mother who exclaimed "I walk by here every morning. None of this was here then!" (20 tombstones, blue floods, singing pumpkins in a 20 pumpkin patch [some real, some fake, some lit], atmosfearx projections, 60' of cemetery fences with 2 gates, spider webs all over the place, etc...) I told her I was as shocked as she was, and it was like the whole thing just appeared out of nowhere! I said it with a straight face, and handed her little girl a treat bag. When she walks by this morning, she'll see it's all gone and wonder if it was even there the night before? 

The other great comment was the father who, after dropping his daughter at home, came back to ask where to buy the singing pumpkin set up.


----------



## Stephasaurus (Sep 25, 2015)

Best comment I heard (daughter to her dad): "Um, why don't you go up and get the candy and I'll just wait here."

Also, moms wanting to take my picture with their kids! At least three moms requested pics and that was a first for me. Also, everybody loved Woof Woof, the animatronic werewolf. I sweated it out a little, because Spirt of Halloween animatronics have bit of a reputation for breaking down, but he worked a like a charm all night--whew!

He was scary, but not so much that folks didn't go in for a closer look. Lots of folks took photos and video of Woof Woof in action--parents even took pictures of their kids with him, too! One of my neighbors told me kids were saying we had the scariest house on the street.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

My cousin came by. He's known me since birth, he always appreciates my decorations, but he came by, and then went home and brought his father and brothers back to see it. He told me that I've outdone myself this year.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

My best complement did not come on Halloween night. I was talking to one of my neighbors and she confided in me that she and her husband were considering moving three months ago. Their kids all said they did not want to move because they did not want to leave my Halloween Cemetery. That made me feel like what I do really means something to the kids.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

With rain in the forecast this year we didn't do much on Halloween Day. Set up an indoor window display and some stuff at the garage and our court yard and added lighting. One young kid asked me how I got the werewolf in the window with the full moon there. He sounded amazed. Thought that was cute. Wasn't expecting really any comments on our set up this year. However, we did have 2 different sets of couples walking with their kids who told us that they loved our Brain Transfer set up last year. One husband went on to say they remembered our house and was hoping we redid it this year for his kid to sit with the gorilla again. The other couple mentioned they thought that was really clever what we did last year and it was lots of fun. So nice to hear their comments and thanked them for telling us. So for not so stellar of a year this year, the comments made it worth sitting out in the cold this year.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

We did a camping thing the weekend before Halloween. All the campsites are decorated and kids trick or treat. It's so alive and fun! Anyway we had a bunch of people tell us that ours was the best campsite. Lots of compliments all weekend. Really made it all worth while. On Halloween night there were a lot of people who wanted their pictures made with my husband. He was Freddie Krueger. I took that as a compliment because I did his make up. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BCReaper (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello All,

Hope everyone had a great Halloween.

We got a lot of "We love your house", "This House is Awesome", "You guy's always have the best house". All of the comments were honestly great to hear. Makes you know all the hard work you put into, paid off!

I also think seeing people stand across the street taking pictures of the house is a great compliment too! (along with some props as well)

My favorite compliment though, and I hear it every year, are kids screaming down the street, "I WANT TO GO TO THE BLUE HOUSE"...Gets me every time! lol


----------



## BCReaper (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Craig,

I do the whole "setup and take down in one day" as well. 

Had a kid last year, a few days after Halloween, tell me how much he liked the decorations, but wondered how they got there, and where did they go? I said, "I have no idea what your talking about. You have the right house?" He was speechless!

BCR


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

CraigInPA said:


> I had one mother who exclaimed "I walk by here every morning. None of this was here then!" ... . When she walks by this morning, she'll see it's all gone and wonder if it was even there the night before?.


My setup is also a one-night-only display with most of the same elements. Kids ride their bikes up and down the street the day before _and _after only to see not a single decoration. Every year- it's a little bit different.

Best compliment? "This is the scariest house EVER!"


----------



## brimagic (Nov 2, 2014)

Best one for me was from a dad who came up driving with their kids in a golf cart, we live on a golf course. He went up to my new pillars and said *"Wow, who'd you get to do your cement work??" * He couldn't believe they were just plywood. Besides that, all of the comments from the real little kiddos like_ "I reallly like your house"_ or _"Ooohh spooky"_ were great and so cute!

Here's a shot of the pillars in question:


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

A group of kids said they call our house "Halloween City"


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

The best compliment I received all night wasn't really a compliment. To make it even more meaningful it came from my neighbors kid who is probably 10 or 11. As I was making last minute adjustments on some lighting that I had just installed I heard a sarcastic voice call out from behind me. "Don't you think you can over decorate for Halloween"? I could have responded in so many ways but I turned, looked at her with a grin, and replied "dear you can never decorate too much for Halloween"! I guess she got the point for later that night she strolled slowly up my steps, looked intensely at every "decoration" before asking for some candy with a big smile on her face.

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery - There are a few neighbors who have begun to copy pieces of my haunt; one of the parents asked "doesn't it bother you that they copied your ideas" and I replied "no, and if they would have asked me for help I would have helped them".


----------



## happybecca (Aug 13, 2016)

I have a cemetery out front every year with a chicken wire ghost and a witch porch. I got a total of about 10 kids come by and one of the moms said, "This neighborhood doesn't deserve you." It made me smile.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Nothing does it for me like when somebody returns a night later to go through my house again! Or someone brings their kids here because they were brought here when they were a "Kid"!
Then to talk with someone who has a wide smile as the excitement runs through them, and their friends have been telling them all about this place for sometimes years, and Now they are finally HERE!
The compliments from a large group of Haunt Owners was also very nice.
One said:"We design this stuff for a living, yet I could never figure out where I was in this house!"
Seven physical levels, a half a mile or more of travel here, all on a lot measuring 126 feet by 65?
.. then this October as I finished impressing them, a small boy loudly asked everyone else:"Why aren't we "Funding " Him?"
(Never heard that one before.)
Because this is my home town some take pride in my accomplishments and sort of say something like "We knew you had something you would do someday artistic and goofy!" 
My Year-round haunted house drags people into this town almost everyday... and some $ gets spent here, in town.(everybody likes seeing that!)


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

For me it was when hubs came out of his witch hut and a little boy pointed his finger at him and exclaimed "this is not happening!"&#55357;&#56834; I think he was trying to convince himself more than everyone around him but it was adorable haha


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Lots of neighbors told me they loved our display. My favorite was I heard three separate groups of kids exclaim "I want to go to THAT house!" We had a few people double back so they could get a better look. One of my elderly neighbors had her son help her down the street to see. One little girl, a toddler, dragged her grandpa back over so she could see. Had a family tell me "you do Halloween right!" So many passerbys said they liked our decorations. It all just makes me want to wow them even more next year.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

"Your stuff is really, really scary Mister...do you worry about causing heart attacks?"

"You should be in Hollywood making movies" (multiple times)

Best one...pretty, mid thirties female with a toddler and a guy her age, all dressed as pirates:

"I just love Halloween, you make all this yourself?", I assured her that I did, it's my hobby, it's fun, "It's kind of hot in a way...don't you think?", she responds...

silence.......

"Sleep well now, neighbor, great decorations...you must be exhausted"


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

So many compliments, always awesome to hear. Smiles terrific to see. Fear in little kids eyes funny as heck. 

But the best of the night? 

One lady was walking up to the house with camera already out. I was by my tree where she hadn't noticed me. I overheard her tell companion " I look forward to this house every year!" 

I said "thank you!" apparently startling her indicated by the scream and her stating "See I told you!"


----------



## 65Ace (Jan 29, 2015)

Last year we got ZERO comments about our annual Pirate Graveyard Haunt (might have been the bad weather), but this year with the same basic set up with a few new additions, plus a new Fog Machine we got a ton of comments from ToTers and parents. "Love your decorations" "Best House in the Sub" "Great Display" And several people taking pictures with their kids posing in front of the graveyard. But the best was one family that said, " Our kids said they wanted to start at the "Pirate House"." 

Made us feel good about sticking with the Pirate theme and not switching over to Clowns this year just to change things up a bit.
End of the day we'd much rather be known as the Pirate House than the Clown House, if you know what I mean.


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

The best compliment I got was from an anonymous person who posted on facebook for people to stay away and have cops located near my house lol. It's good to know my display scares people that bad! I guess all the bloody dead guys raise some alarm lmao. But other than that one person, everyone loved it and I received many positive comments


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I always get at least one or two kids who tell me they like my decorations, but the best compliments are when people get genuinely scared. I heard a few kids yelling and laughing because the jumping spider had evidently gotten them on the way to the door, and a few told me my creepy peeper staring through the glass in our front door creeped them out, so that was nice to hear. 

I used to get a lot of compliments specifically about my window projection, but I think people are getting used to it by now, so it's not as much of a big deal. In years past, people would stand at the end of my driveway just to watch it.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> The best compliment I received all night wasn't really a compliment. To make it even more meaningful it came from my neighbors kid who is probably 10 or 11. As I was making last minute adjustments on some lighting that I had just installed I heard a sarcastic voice call out from behind me. "Don't you think you can over decorate for Halloween"? I could have responded in so many ways but I turned, looked at her with a grin, and replied "dear you can never decorate too much for Halloween"! I guess she got the point for later that night she strolled slowly up my steps, looked intensely at every "decoration" before asking for some candy with a big smile on her face.
> .


I had a neighbor say something similar. I replied with an Oscar Wilde quote: "Moderation is a fatal thing. Nothing succeeds like excess."


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

"I love your decorations" & "you have the best Halloween decorations around here" were definitely the best compliments I got aside from compliments I got for my dog lol


----------



## Rebostar (Nov 3, 2016)

The best compliment?
Adults too scared to walk up my path.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Lots of great compliments, "love the decorations" and "we look forward to this every year". Our reputation is growing as many parents come by early with their little ones for candy then return later to go through the haunt - multiple times. The best part are my actors moving and changing enough to scare them every time!


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

I as well have gotten many of the same comments posted here, but for me the simple thank you for doing this from the parents.
is the best and still surprising how many I have gotten. defiantly makes you want to continue to do it even when things go wrong


----------



## spicybad (Jan 9, 2010)

We do a Garage haunt and try to make it as scary as possible,We get a lot of comments on the night thanking us for doing this and "it must take a lot of work" etc, but I love the thanks we get the next day from people who make the effort to stop when walking their dogs etc. The best compliment I had was one neighbour saying he had to take one of his boys home afterwards to change his pants!

this years "Carnevil" Crew


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I was asked "do you work in special effects?" Loads of people loved the Atmosfx projection, lots of video and pics taken of it, lots of Thanks for the effort etc.

The best compliment for me though was when one girl asked where the spider was. Every year (bar this one) I have a spider (or head, or bat) hidden above the door on a string so when the Toters reach to get a treat, I then lower it down. I will hit some on the head, sometimes go into the treat bowl, some kids dont see it but it freaks out their parents. SO even though I didnt do it this year, it is nice to know that a simple trick that gets a good reaction is just as memorable as all the big props.

Spidey will be back next year.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

The same as many of you have said," best house", "great", "thanks", etc.....
But, at 8:30 pm, a car drove down the street (its a dead end), park across the street. The driver and a friend, (both in costume), got out, came to the door, "Trick or Treated", thanked me, and got back into their car and drove away. They were either on their way going out or on their way home (doubtful), routed themselves to my dead end street, old enough to drive, but still came by to TOT at least one house on Halloween!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Everybody just loved the little bit we did....I really appreciated that. Wonderful comments from newcomers who had absolutely no idea of what we usually have here.


----------



## magnight_manor (Sep 1, 2016)

Every scream was a compliment in disguise


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

One person from visiting from the UK asked if Halloween is always this crowded on your street? I replied "this is a good day, you should see it when Halloween falls on the weekend!"

We were just about almost out of candy (2500 pieces, one piece per ToT) when a young man in his 20's walking on the sidewalk yelled "lets see the monster in the box!" I pressed the wireless trigger and off the box went. He yelled, "nice prop, you must be on Halloween Forum!" I looked at him in disbelief then gave him a thumbs up! 

Cheers,
CS


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

It always feels good to hear the "I love your house" "great job decorating", "we look forward to your house every year" & "this is the best year yet!"

But my favorite from this year, was the 15 or 16 yr old boy who took about 5min to walk down my porch, taking in every detail, and repeatedly saying: "this looks just like the haunted mansion at Disneyland!"

Mission accomplished!!!! ?


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Every year we are very fortunate to receive a lot of compliments from parents and TOTs. This year was probably the most meaningful compliment I have received from a TOT. 
This young lady is a very nice young lady. Her first language is French and I speak little to no French. 

She arrived in a group of 6 young ladies and there was no trick or treat from her at all..all she said was " I miss you as my coach, I hope you can coach me again".

With all of life's struggles over the last few months She made my night.


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

The day after I was in the yard finishing putting away a few things that we had left out. A lady stopped and asked if we were the house with the mad scientist handing out treats. She said that her kids were still talking about it. Between that and the very polite group of young girls who came back to ask if they could please have more hot cider because it was so delicious.


----------



## Blades006 (Sep 18, 2015)

We don't get many tots here and we just got the usual comments from the regular kids, "love your house", "your house is creepy", etc, etc. I think the best was at our party on the 29th where our friends showed up with their friends who just moved out here from Egypt and had never experienced Halloween. Just the expressions on their faces made my night  They got quite the crash course in Halloween I tell ya  lol

The other moment for me is when we invited the owner of a local professional haunt over for a walkthrough and he was rather impressed  Got some free tickets too!!


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

"You're not scary."

"Hey, stop following me!"

"Moooooooooooooooooooomm!!"


Mom, who was was still looking around at our stuff, started laughing. 


Had another similar kid, to quote that mom: "If it's not scary, why are you running away?"


I also got to slowly follow a pick up truck full of teenagers partway down the street - that was the first time in a few years I've gotten the "It's following us!". I love it when the adult driver slows down and I can just casually stroll along behind XD


Lots of "this is cool", people pointing out certain things (the bat was popular, it cast a great shadow on the wall), and quite a few adults commenting about "a lot of work".


----------



## Haunted jan (Oct 26, 2016)

Best comment said, was that I had really gone to town this year with the decorations. This from a yorkshire person is high praise indeed!


----------



## titleist1 (Oct 31, 2016)

A HS exchange student from Denmark was shaking his head, laughing and saying you Americans are sick as he came out of the haunted trail. Another group of three HS boys said they were more creeped out & scared by the actors in our trail than at a local pro haunt. Not bad for a group of parent hobby-ists! We always say its a years worth of pent up 'revenge and getting even' coming out of us parents of teenagers.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

We had some really complimentary attendees this year, but my favorite was easily from a boy in the 10 - 11 year range, who was visiting for his second year. 

The young man went back and forth from prop to prop a dozen times, studied everything, and as he was walking away, I heard him tell his mother:

"I want to do my house like this when I grow up!"

I really can't think of a single thing that I'd rather hear...


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all , my best compliment this year was from a 22 year old who brought his 3 year old to my house , he went to primary school with my daughter and i heard him say to my daughter " i loved coming to your house at halloween when we were growing up even though i was scared stiff the first few years it got better and better now i can enjoy it all over again with my son even though he wont walk up your drive " lol , i been doing Halloween yard setups for 18 years now , and in the U.K. that is pretty unusual , and a i am enjoying a whole new generation of tot,ers , it is great and its getting bigger every year here in the U.K. well at least in my area , thanks to this forum and the people on it the last 7 years have meant bigger and better setups through help advice and tutorials , thanks to you all and roll on next Halloween .


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

"Your house is so cool!"
"Are you a movie set designer?"
"We've been talking about your house all year!"
"You were the talk of the neighborhood."

Those are some of my favorites. Our haunt is mostly inside, but this year we put in more effort on the outside portion. I had to go out to the driveway/street several times and tel people there were no jump scares inside. I find it pleasantly surprising that more people enjoy our atmospheric haunted house than the typical gory/jump scares of traditional haunts.


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

I had a lot of parents tell me they and their children look forward to coming to my house every year.
That and the dozens of photos I was in, (while in costume) in my cemetery with TOTers and parents.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Sometimes you might have to actually work for those compliments or at least point out to some people what they just experienced.
I took a young man through my entire house, just Him and Me. I opened the exit door. He looked at me, he looked around and he said:"Is that ALL?"
I had been leading people through my house for many years when this happened, I had Never had anyone say this before at the end of the house tour!
So I looked him in the eye and said, "I'm sorry! This is "all" I could get done in 20 years, working on it sometimes day and night almost every day!"
(I have done probably 95%, of all, of everything here myself. Those who have helped me can be counted on the fingers of one hand, I know exactly how much time they helped me and what they did for me.
That young man returned maybe a week later, went through the house again, this time really looking at things, studying things closely, now he more appreciates the house and all the work I put into so much of everything .
Yes, I worked long hours here, then worked to point out my efforts here to him at the conclusion of his first time here, but I did "Educate" him in the course of my "Teaching".


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

I get a lot of "Backwards Compliments" Example: "Man your house looks great...You know what you could have done?" Then they go into telling me what I can do next time or how to do it differently. To which I want to ask them "Why don't YOU do YOUR house that way, and let me do mine my way." But I guess that comes with the territory of being a haunter. 

The kids compliments mean a lot more to me anyway. It feels good when you know for a fact you sparked something creative in them.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

YUP!.. "Do you know what I would do? I would hide up in that loft, under a blanket, then scream in their face when they climbed up to look in here!"
"No. you do that in your Haunted house!"
(IT would be scary screaming in their face like that, but not as they are climbing a ladder straight up into there! Fall backwards, hit" what" with WHAT?
Head on floor? Some object laying or fastened to the wall? )
Have a good,quick idea for a haunted house? Allow it to go calm within your mind, then start remembering how many people are, scared , quick reacting to fear, and then look around, what could possibly go wrong here , injuring someone? What if their foot slips? What if they look normal but are actually very weak from something, somehow?
How much insurance can you pay?


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

"I've got some insane respect for these people"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I might be going a little further than most when i purposely do not have movie monsters in my haunt, so that also means I am not copying any Holly Wood sets as decorations here.
I have an actual 1865 old Inn that does have an actual haunted history.
I filled it with mostly my ideas and art work, and devices peculiar to here. I have worked all of these many years to create something you won't find anywhere else.
Early this afternoon as I was outside cleaning the grit from my windshields on three cars, a middle aged man was walking down this dead-end alley with a half-surpressed smile on his face, there is really nothing to see down here, except my house, my Spookmobile car . He just kept walking passed me, smiling a silly smile, eyes wide, walking all the way to the edge of the parking lot, where there is Really nothing to "see"!
He stood there a short time, turned walked back toward me, still with his silly smile stuck to his face. I noticed he did seem to slow down his pace when he thought I wasn't looking, so he could dawdle and see more.
My Spookmobile has a big shark mouth in the area usually reserved for the grill. the mouth has big red lips, many teeth. there are two long arms coming from the hood, resting upon two skulls above the head lights, as a Shark fin is on top of the roof, the rest of the car has small pictures I painted all over it, one gives directions to the house for when it's parked two blocks away next to the highway.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Over last summer when I was cutting the grass a lady walked by and said..... "I can't wait to come to this house for Halloween"
I said make sure you do, it will be the best this coming year. My neighbor always asks what im working on. She can;t wait to see
what I set up. So much fun.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Not this year- but last... so not sure if it counts but I heard one kid (maybe 8 or 9) tell his mom, "I'd be too scared to ever live _*here!*_"

... and it was still half daylight!


----------



## mobeye (Jun 26, 2015)

This year I had trick or treaters knocking on my door as I was still setting up and ask where the ghosts in my windows were from last year as they plan their route every year so they can see them. I fired up the projectors for them and was told I had the best haunt in the village. It's comments like this that make all the hard work (and nagging from my wife ) worth it.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok for most people this would be very strange but you will understand.
Saturday afternoon I am in the front yard getting up my leaves and I see a car coming to my side of the street and stop. So I cut off the lawnmower and figure the guy is looking for something and needs directions. No he is not, he tells me how much he loves my graveyard but goes on to tell me the casket I have needs to be replaced (25 years as a Halloween prop and it looks it) and goes to tell me he has a friend that is closing down a funeral home and will get me a new one free of charge and deliver it to me to replace the one I have. I am like super surprised and say thanks very much before he drives away. I get back to getting up my leaves and think that this is something that does not happen very much to most people “someone is going to give you a new casket” and laugh. I am just wondering now if one day I will home to see a new casket in my yard.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

That would indeed be a great interaction....and as weird as it may seem as a comment, I also hope you come home one day to find a new casket sitting in your yard!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Defenestrtor. I will post it here if it happens.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Great thread! I love hearing about the encouragement everyone else is getting. I heard a lot of the ones mentioned above. The best compliment I heard this year was someone telling me that I really needed to call a local news channel to come out and film my display. I also love when kids don't want to approach the door though because they're too scared. LOL! And of course watching people video my house and posing for pictures.


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Our yard haunt was scheduled to run from 6-9pm Halloween night. At 5 pm it started raining, by 6pm it was pouring and didn't let up until just before 9pm. Best compliment was we had over 60 TOTs plus parents still visit. Even had a line for the 3D cave at one point. Now that was half as many visitors as the prior year, but not bad considering the inclement weather. I had a grin on my face all night watching those intrepid TOTs enjoy the set up.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Screams, lots and lots of screams. Lol. I was taking a few photos when some kids were heading up to the house. I walked up behind them to get them candy and they screamed in terror, but I was dressed like this:


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Maybe THE best compliment I ever had was when a group of Chicago Policemen drove the 3 to 4 hours to get here, stood in line for hours, went back home,Couldn't wait any longer, came back the next night and raved to the waiting crowd outside that it was all worth it!

Another extreme "compliment" was when maybe 100 people were standing in line yet when a stretch Limo pulled up and six people got out , mosied on up to the front of the line.. "We want to go into your house."
"Thank's that's very nice, get in the back of the line."
"No, we want to go into your house NOW!"
"Get in the back of the line."
"Do You Know who I am!?"
"No."
"I'm Mr." XYZ!"
"Get in the back of the line."

He huffed and Puffed, maybe even let out a low growl, they all got in the limo and as they were pulling away, my entire crowd-- CHEERED!
(And I still don't believe in Speed Passes) Of course there probably wasn't such a thing way back then?)


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Well, we had so many compliments, partly that they liked that the backyard was just spooky and that the scarier part was separated over into the woods. But of all the nice things said and compliments received, the best was a truckload of teens pulling up with a couple of them yelling "We're Baaaaaaaccck!" LOL!
There was a small group of teens, maybe 3, that had been through both haunts earlier in the night that went and gathered up a bunch of their friends and brought them over! Loved it! And the ones that had already been didn't even try to get more candy, they let their friends get theirs and when offered stated "Oh we got ours already, we had to go get our friends." Sooo freakin' AWESOME to me!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

We got their check today. In about a week a family will be having a get together here, all going through the house, they are all driving a long way to get here, they all love this place and will be bringing a few new-bies with them.
I love it in such situations when some seem scared, the former tourists calm down the newbies, then sometimes scare those newbies for us!
Talk about making those "Family Memories!"


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I had a lot of "this is great!", "we love your house" etc. Then there was the one little girl who came into view and was jumping up & down, tugging on her mom's hand, yelling at this was the house she saw from the school bus! A lot of little ones who were too busy just looking to say trick or treat. Saw a lot of people taking pictures, both with and without their kids. People driving past all the neighbors to let their kids out in front of my house. 

Every year, we see at least one police car drive by. This year, he slowed down and waved. Got compliments from the mail lady, too.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Best Compliment? Whoa! How 'bout this... A month after Halloween, you overhear a little girl in line at a grocery store, cowering behind her mom, saying, "Mama, there goes that man..."


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Best Compliment? Whoa! How 'bout this... A month after Halloween, you overhear a little girl in line at a grocery store, cowering behind her mom, saying, "Mama, there goes that man..."


Wolfman - If you look anything like your avatar, I'd be saying the same thing.  LOL. Otherwise that's a great compliment!


----------

